# engine needed 262 ford L6



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys I have been looking for a ford 262 L6 engine for a long time without success. I was told that ford/new Holland may have used the same 262 6 cylinder in there tractors. 
I was wondering if that rumor could be true . I also want to ask if anyone has one of those engines . 
262 ford L6 engines came in 1961 to 1964 ford c500 c 600 tilt cab trucks also came in some 1964 f100 pickup and other industrial uses also came in some f600 and larger trucks in 63/64. 
any help in this matter is welcome ..Thanks, John


----------

